

Ask HN:Which open source tool is best for building a biometric app? - anchority

Which open source tool is best for building a biometric app?
======
retroafroman
I've noticed that your question has popped up several times, with no answers.
I think this is because no one can answer this question without more
information. Also, you might want to find a forum or blog with more focus on
biometrics to ask your question. You could probably get more feedback there.

